# Heating Dubia Roach



## garetmcc79 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi All,

What wattage of heat mat is required to heat a Dubia Roach colony?

Also how do those who use a heat mat keep the temperature steady without the need for a thermostat, is it just as simple as buying say a 15w mat where the temp wont go higher than 92 degrees ( for example ) and leaving it on 24/7?

My funds don't really stretch to a thermostat 


Cheers!


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

The average watt required depends on your roach tub size, the small the tub the less energy is required to heat it up and so less watts.

A heat matt does NOT stay at the same temperature but is dependent on the environment to determine the heat on that day. For instance in summer it gets hot and in winter it struggles to maintain the same temp it did previously. Insulation can also increase the temp of a heat mat too.


----------



## garetmcc79 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks mate, i just emailed you same question on your website 

Cheers again


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

You will get a lot more out of your colony if you use a thermostat, I think it would be worth the extra £15.
As madavies said the same heatmat thats works in the summer wont get hot enough in winter plus it works the other way round as well a heatmat that is good in winter might be cooking your roaches in summer.
Best thing to do would be to get the biggest heat mat you can and stick it on a thermostat set to around 85f.
Plus the money you spend on the thermostat you will save on electric : victory:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, sorry to but in, where can you get a thermostat for £15?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Microclimate Ministat 100 - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles

Theres a link to one for £14 :2thumb:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, gonna buy one if I decided to breed Roaches.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, 

Jumping in on this thread as well....sorry :blush:

I am also looking to heat my Roaches. What should the wattage of the mat be if I use this thermostat?

Microclimate Ministat 100 - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

It says for use with mats up to 100W which will be any heat mat. As far as I'm aware there are no mats that go near 100W.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Me again, which would be best for an 80L tub. I'm going to put the mat or strip (what's the difference?) on the wall of the tub.
Available are:

* Habistat heatmatts*
6x11 £10
11x11 £10
17x11 £11
23x11 £13

*Habistat heat strips*
47x6 £16
23x6 £12
17x6 £10

It doesn't state what wattage, I'm gussing the wattage is dependent on size?

I keep loosing my internet connection so thanks in advance incase I can't get back online.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just bought a mat that would stretch the length of the tub.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 84ltr tub sitting on a heat mat covering one half of the floor which is on 24/7 with no stat and mine are doing fine, there's plenty of space for the to go up or to the end to get different temps


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

b+q do sheets of insulation board it is foam with foil on outside it is easy to cut i made a box out of this to put my rub in it holds temps better mat is not on as much roaches are breeding like mad now:2thumb:


----------

